# No Email?



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hmm so I paid last night.....and still no email???? hmmmmm

Refund?

J
xx


----------



## kojak (Oct 16, 2013)

Checked Spam thats where mine ended up.??


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

checked that ;(

J
xx


----------



## kojak (Oct 16, 2013)

Give it till end of today then see what happens.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

if it doesnt come ill be shaking my fist at someone

J
xx


----------



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

The problem would appear to be that we don't have your order. I can see your payment in the bank , can you check your shopping basket and make sure you have completed your order ?


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

urgh I definately completed it last night....I was sat there waiting for my email like a kid waiting for christmas lol but alas it was still sat in the shopping basket (im not blonde and i did do it right lol) all done now

FANKSSS

J
xx


----------

